# Milermatic 211



## wpala (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Guys
Just  a quick post Just got my Millermatic 211 and this thing is superb !! I'm not very experienced welder but my welds are starting to look more professional every time I use this thing ) Highly recommend to anyone that is thinking of upgrading or buying they have a special  going on now


Paul


----------



## DMS (Aug 28, 2013)

I also have a MM 211, got it about 2 years ago. I agree, very nice machine. Still haven't tried it with aluminum, or with flux core, but it welds very nicely with solid wire.


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 29, 2013)

The MM211 with the optional Spool gun will do an outstanding job on ali.  Just remember fit and prep are super important because that process is done hot and fast.  So make sure it is well clamped and perfectly clean before you pull the trigger.  Once you pull the trigger just keep moving and it will come out pretty as you please.  The autoset makes it a lot easiser to get in the ballpark on steels and only requires a small amout of fine tuning once you get it dialed in and used to how it runs.  You will definitely enjoy that machine for many years to come,

Bob


----------



## RandyM (Aug 29, 2013)

Go Blue! Can't beat the Miller machines. They are great. Can we see it Paul? Pretty Please.


----------



## wpala (Aug 31, 2013)

Sure  Randy[
here it is a blue beauty




Paul


QUOTE=RandyM;142469]Go Blue! Can't beat the Miller machines. They are great. Can we see it Paul? Pretty Please.[/QUOTE]


----------



## RandyM (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you Paul. Now we just need to see some of your creations using it. Have you lit the torch yet?


----------

